

It's the 29th have any YC applicants heard from pg et al? - itbegins

It's the 29th have any YC applicants heard from pg et al?
======
henning
Don't worry, pg will get to your applications, by and by. He has to get his
Paladin to level 70 in World of Warcraft in preparation for the release of the
Wrath of the Lich King expansion, that's all.

~~~
fallentimes
They're out! (according to the people in chatterous)

~~~
knarf
Check your Spam folder in Gmail <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=348377>

------
itbegins
My friends are about to pass out. They've been holding their breath for two
weeks waiting for a response. At this point I think they'd be just as happy
with a rejection letter.

~~~
adityag
Hold on tight, still 7 hours to go...

~~~
jackman002
I hope they are on Eastern Standard Time.

------
einarvollset
Even if you don't get in: If you've got the commitment to apply to YC, then
it's only a small step to saying "I'm doing this thing, whatever Paul Graham
says". NYTimes not withstanding, your biggest hurdle isn't getting into YC,
it's committing to pursuing your dream.

In fact, I figure if you took all the people YC rejects, weeded out the ones
who didn't want to do it if YC didn't support them, removed the people who
only wanted to work on their ideas, and got the remainder together to discuss
how much their ideas suck and what else they could do and with whom, you'd do
pretty well.

I call it the YC Rejects Party.

Now is that socialism?

~~~
maustin
If you are still committed, that is just more fuel on the fire to be the YC
rejected success story. If we don't get in, we are that much more determined
to prove our idea will succeed and meet all of our expectations. We have
launch plans and a timeline whether we get in or not. Hopefully, other rejects
will do the same and succeed!

~~~
itbegins
If not, there's always a lifetime to learn to live with feelings of
inadequacy.

~~~
maustin
:) that's an option also.

------
qhoxie
You will surely know on HN when people hear, there probably is no need to ask.

------
bigthboy
I always find these moments of tension and hope to be so exciting! I'm
definitely on edge waiting for anything..whether it be a "sorry, no." or a
"congratulations!"..

 _edit_ and oh yes, good luck to all!

~~~
itbegins
Did a quick poll. Everyone here just looks sick with anxiety.

I keep asking them why they feel like they need permission to start a company.

~~~
bigthboy
I don't think its as much as "need permission to start a company." It's just
more at a chance to walk through a door of opportunity that not everyone gets
to do. It's not just an investment, but its an excellent opportunity to
network and meet really cool and smart people as well as have you and your
idea sat down in front of other potential investors. One of the biggest feats
of raising capital in order to accomplish some of the things that some of the
people here want to do is getting that recommendation. Well, this is our
chance to get that recommendation.

My venture, for example, we're still working, still talking to people, still
getting stuff developed and getting out and selling our idea. If this doesn't
go through for us, it just means we don't get a "Go to VC free" card (if you
will). We'll still keep doing what we were doing.

~~~
tptacek
For what it's worth: you don't get a "go to VC free card" even if you're
accepted --- last I checked, a minority of YC companies had closed A rounds,
and that certainly isn't going to get easier in 2009.

~~~
pg
Only a minority try to raise A rounds. Most are looking for angel funding, and
most who do get it.

------
aaronrichard
I just emailed myself letting me know that I won, and that I will be getting
$5,000 in Monopoly money to start my new Web 2.0 Monopoly game.

If anyone else would like $5,000, let me know.

I bet everyone will get an email at 11:59pm PST. :D

------
pjharrin
Best of luck to everyone who applied

~~~
henning
Especially people who get accepted.

------
luke_stangel
Oh, I'm definitely in the same boat as you guys...

~~~
alaskamiller
luke stangel from de anza?

~~~
luke_stangel
The same!

------
tbrooks
It's like Christmas eve!!!

~~~
mccon104
i prefer New Years Eve... less religion and more alcohol

~~~
itbegins
I could use a drink or 5.

~~~
aaronrichard
Ah yes, 5. The drunkards half-dozen. :P

------
jaytee_clone
I thought the application instructions said YC will finish reading the
application by 29th, and after which they will contact the applicants.

If i read it wrong, I'm grateful for not living in constant anxiety for two
weeks.

~~~
aaronrichard
Is this the case? I figure they'd have to let you know a few weeks ahead of
time, so the decision would have to come down around the 29th.

------
ROFISH
For those of you who don't make it, don't give up! Me and my partner didn't
and we're doing well for ourselves!

------
navajeet
Did anyone get a confirmation email/message that their application was
received?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Absolutely...didn't you?

Just kidding ;-)

~~~
siong1987
I kept wondering why I didn't get the confirmation email until I saw the last
line. Curse you.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Haha...sorry, I just couldn't resist :)

------
cjc
You're killin' me Paul

------
rockstar9
might be in your spam mail (for Gmail)

